# TX soon, preparation?



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Morning ladies  

As my tx is starting when Mays af eventually shows herself, ive been reading up on whats best to do to prepare yourself for tx.  Ive been reading all different things but thought id ask a few questions to those of you, who actually have been through this and what you did, so here goes...

1)  It is true you must drink at least 2 litres of water everyday and 1 litre of milk?  Is this through the whole tx, including 2ww?

2)  Ive heard brazil nuts & pineapple juice are good to take, at what stage do i start taking them and when do i stop?

3)  I exercise three times a week, spin classes and weights classes, should i stop at some stage and when?

4)  Ive also heard that a hot water bottle can help (not too sure what it does) but at what stage?

Ive probably asked a few of these before but i cant remember your answers.   I promise i'll write it down this time so i remember


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Babydreams im sure your getting really excited now!! 

Def drink at least two litres of water a day to flush the meds through your system and help prevent ohss. As for the litre of milk you might have picked that up from me as I havent seen it anywhere else! I drank it as I dont take a lot of protein or dairy so needed to make sure I was getting some. Ill be honest it was hard going drinking two litres of water and a litre of milk and a glass of pineapple juice.

The brazil nuts and pineapple juice are helpful for implantation so prob from stimms onwards. The nuts are best and only need five a day. Dipped in nutella they are delish!

Use a hot water bottle during stims only, on your back or tummy. Def not afterwards.

As for exercise, dont do any myself so cant help im afraid!!! 

Katie x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

pet to be honest i just continued on as normal durin tx..

i didnt take pineapple or nuts cos wouldnt be a lover of either,gentle exercise is apparently ok and yes its good to drink plenty water anyway whether durin tx or not,as for the milk,ive never heard tell of it..

u can use the hot water bottle durin tx but def not on 2ww and no baths either..

when i got pregnant i started takin pregnacare tablets cos they contain the recomended amount of folic acid and also any vitamins u would need and it also says on the box that pregnacare is recommended for women who is tryin to conceive so i would give it a go..

good luck pet and keep us posted 

Jenna xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you Katie and Jen - great help as always, dont know were id be without you girls!


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

i feel same pet..

loads of things i wasnt sure about or worried about but then everyone on here was able to help 

good luck 

Jenna xx


----------



## hopewishpray (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi babydreams you must be getting very excited now I will be saying wee prayers for you and all the other girls who start treatment soon I know I don't post often but I follow you all in your journey and can't wait till I can join in once my time comes.
I'm currently unwell with my crohns disease so have been reading posts from my blackberry in bed feeling sorry for myself 
Hope xxxx


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Babydreams,

Things to help with prep-

Pregnacare do a pre-natal tablet, its supposed to help prepare your body for pg and contains the correct folic acid level you need when trying to get pg.

I dont really want to say do/dont do this or that-tx is such a stressful time all i'd say is do EVERYTHING you can to help yourself and your body, because sadly a lot of us have seen it go end up and the gulit you feel and questions you ask yourself, so if you want to do something and you'll think it will help just do it 

At the time I was cycling a lot of us where into using red/orange colours for positivity-either wearing them, on bedding, eating them-not everybody is into it but thats the sort of things I mean when I say if you think it will help  .

The water-1st tx I drank like a camel, then my cons said there wasnt really a need for such a huge amount, to drink to keep thirst at bay and headaches away that the meds can cause, so 2nd tx I didnt really bother, made it up with caffine free tea, juices etc.

Brazil nuts/pineapple juice, like the girls said, start when you start stimming, one glass/5nuts is what most take a day, you can continue or stop when stimms stop, juice must be NOT from concentrate and dont eat pineapple as its recommended to start labour!

Exercise im not sure on (dont do any  ) though I did walk everyday esp during stimms and 2ww to keep bloodflow to the womb-my acu therapist recommended this.

Hot water bottle is to encourage follies to grow so again at the beginning of stimms front and back of tummy, and it helps pain relief after e/c but once those wee emmbies are back in-NO heat!

Milk-have heard some doing this, its more about increasing your protien, they say its supposed to help.

Down regging can give some ppl headaches-so along with water Forhead is good-and means you dont need to take pain-relief.

I had acu, a lot of girls on here had that or reflexology, it helps bloodflow to the womb, making it nice and plump  and helps relax you!!!!!

I did the no caffine including limiting chocolate, and no sugary drinks etc but this was to go along side acu.

Also listened to a hypnotherapy CD everyday and had lots of early nights, relaxing is a huge part of tx and really helps IMO.

http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/6.html

Thers a few a couple of different acu/reflexology therapist around but if you want any info-just post and hopefully the girls can help-the girl I used was based in East Belfast. Its £40 a session and another expense but if you can afford it even to help relax you id recommend it 

Good luck and lots of    to all and  like you've never done before-its all about PMA!

BP  .

/links


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Babypowder - thank you very much for all the info, im def taking what you say onboard, your a great help!  Congratulations on the twins, its always good to hear a success story.  

Hopewishpray - thank you for thinking of me, i hope your coping with the waiting, its hard to get the time in but believe me before you know it, you'll get there!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi

Im just reading these posts, i never knew not to have a bath.. I had to have one as my shower was taken out as it kept on leaking and landed on the kitchen floor.

Now im thinking if i had done this and that would things be different.


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jillyhen,

Please dont be hard on yourself. People lucky enough to conceive naturally wouldnt know to avoid baths and it does them no harm. Plus people who go abroad to lovely sunny hot places for tx dont avoid heat and get pregnant. 

We can only learn from our experience. What works for some doesnt for others. Some of us make massive lifestyle changes and it doesnt work. Others make none and it does. Maybe theres something in that and too much change is strange for our bodies?? 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Katie

Sometimes i just wonder thats all

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Awk Jilly - i can only imagine how i would feel too and im sure all ladies how have had a failed cycle ask themselves all the same questions.  Please dont think like that, it will happen for you, it just wasnt your time hun    

Sending you some   and


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks babydream

Ive been in such good form lately and getting over my bfn and then i get a wee set back


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks only to be expected Jilly   Good Days and Bad Days!  We all know only to well.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank goodness im having more good days than bad at the minute


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Jilly just saw your post about baths, I would say a BFN wouldn't be anything to do with that, think when tx fails you look for any reason, when I m/c after my 1st tx, I blamed everything-walking the dog too much etc! I agree with Katie some ppl do everything, some do nothing and you'd be surprised by the results, I personally did everything 2nd time round just b/c I didnt want to have any guilt if it didnt work.

Some clinics say to avoid baths as your ovaries have been pierced and so its to reduce the risk of infection til they 'heal' some clinics say nothing! 

Some clinics let you get up straight away after e/t some say lie down for 20/30mins after e/t, I know girls on here that have done both, and in both cases BFP's, girls that go away for tx have to fly home, some stay in bed for days, some go to work, you do have to wonder about all those things.

Keep the good days coming-what the mind believes-the body can achieve PMA!!!!!!!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks babypower

I was suprised that after we had e/t i was free to go, i was expecting to lie down for a few mins after.. There was non of that lol

jillyhen


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Say to them in Origin you want to lay down (if you decide on tx there) they where fine with me and offered me a pillow   , and if needs be just remind whoever you go too the amount your paying!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Will keep that in mind babypowder.

To be honest im starting to get freaked out with the thot of starting ivf again.


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jillyhen,

Its no surprise you are feeling like that. Although we know tx doesnt always work we go into it full of hope and a belief it will work, not knowing the pain a bfn brings. When youve been through that it can be hard not to be frightened and nervous that it will happen again. But we still have to have hope otherwise we would never achieve our dreams. The heartache will be worth it one of these days xx

Katie


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

jlly there's nothing wrong with having a bath, its having a roasting hot bath you avoid. i have no choice but a bath as we don't have a shower, so i just make sure its warm, not boiling.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

wee emma

Im the same we dont have a shower either as it leaked down to the kitchen.

Only thing i can remember was having to go the loo after e/t which the dr said it was ok..Ive always had that in the back of my mind maybe i shudnt have done it

Jillyhen


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Jillyhen pet I went to loo after mine as well so try not to read too much into it

Jenna xx


----------

